# Unbelievable day on the water and won the tournament



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

So me my son (Austin) and Mike (first time fisherman) head to pine island, fishing was pretty good to us, still not sure why,Lol. Got to see and meet plenty of 2coolers, Loy out on the water, Three Stooges at BB, and Carolina Partimer & Gbird and a few others at the weigh in! So the winner announcement comes in and it's us, I could have fell over on the beach, No Way!!! Im grateful to this forum because I didn't know anything about the lake last year and y'all helped and taught us everything to get here today and we are looking forward to the trip with LLA. Thanks to all the participants, and a blessed day!!!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Here is all the fish we caught the left row is the winning ten fish.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike's a first time fisherman??? Betcha he'll be back for more! Great meeting you guys... we'll see you out there.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice haul. Congrats David!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats Northern fisherman and crew! Job well done.


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*atta way!!*

Nice job brother!!!

I may have to sell the salt water gear and start pairing up with you!!!

See ya Tuesday!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Trapperjon and I were out for a while that morning and watched you guys catch some good fish. I thought to myself, they could take it!
Congrats, a good job!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats on a fine day.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

That is outstanding could of not happen to a better group of guys. It was nice to met you all and I enjoyed talking to you at BB. If you are ever on the water and see us please do not hesitate to come over and drop a line with us. Good job and enjoy the trip with Mike he is one of the best on this lake. I sure that with all the Navy's help in the boat you boys were a shoe in for first place. Way to go.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Way to go! Good to see you're getting a day or two off from D/R.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

I would like to thank all of you for the congrats, and especially Bruce he did one heck of a job!!! I hope everyone has some great fishing this year!!!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Great Meeting you guys !! Congrats 

Harl


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Same 2 u Dirt Daddy!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the greenies fellas!!! Greatly appreciated!


----------

